

Roger: Use R from Golang - dareid
http://www.senseye.io/announcing-roger-a-library-providing-simple-access-to-r-from-go/

======
czbond
yay! We've been needing good Golang->R system support. I was just looking at
rserve last week, and was saddened to not see a golang one. So excited!

~~~
dareid
Glad it will be of use! It is still in its early stages, I will be pressing on
with development over the coming weeks to enhance the support for more types
and introduce support for authentication. Enjoy

~~~
czbond
By the way, it works very well - used it this morning and it's great!

